# Beam me up Scotty, another TTSNH



## Brink (Sep 13, 2015)

here we go again.


----------



## Brink (Sep 13, 2015)

I have 10 reclaimed boards, from 100-140" long. 
What I'll end up with is five beams, laminated, and wrapped with steel for a massive looking beam. 
These will be used to hang pendant lamps.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink (Sep 13, 2015)

I'll leave an open bay between the boards so the wiring to the lamps can be easily accessed, then tucked away.


 

One glued up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2015)

Is this for you or a customer?

Cool stuff by the way...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 13, 2015)

Customer.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 14, 2015)

Must be heavy lights! Fascinating project. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm confuzzled, where's the table part of this???? Cool looking beams though!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 14, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'm confuzzled, where's the table part of this???? Cool looking beams though!


It's a chandelier table for really tall people or short houses. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2015)

Guessing it's a support beam for a short clear span. Either that or the light filaments are made of black anti matter and weigh 800 pounds each. Don't know how a table plays into it either but you never know about the clever monkey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


>



How many popcorns would you have uploaded without the limiter I installed? Just curious . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> How many popcorns would you have uploaded without the limiter I installed? Just curious . . . .



89  Did I guess right and what do I

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Sep 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> How many popcorns would you have uploaded without the limiter I installed? Just curious . . . .


Idk. That is a big beam I figure it is going to take a lot of popcorn and soda.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 19, 2015)

Lots of character and repairs on these beams.


 



 

Now going for hand hewn look.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink (Oct 1, 2015)

Hammer time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Brink (Oct 1, 2015)

More metal...
Now I need rings.

Start with round stock.



 

A little heat, and some bending.



 

Cut


 

Rings


 

Some welding.


 

These will be mounting points to hang the beam.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## justallan (Oct 2, 2015)

Very cool project, Brink.
I really enjoy seeing the things you come up with.
Thanks for posting them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 2, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm liking it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 8, 2015)

All the steel for one beam has been shaped, drilled, hammered and welded. I ground all the mill scale off the stock, then wiped them down with vinegar and salt solution. A few damp mornings, and these will be rusted nicely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink (Oct 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 11, 2015)

Easiest finish you ever applied! lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 18, 2015)

Brought the steel inside after washing it off. 
Then applied a coat of linseed oil to seal and darken it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 18, 2015)

I like the color of that patina after oil Brink. I think it will look fantastic with the finished wood, Are you going to oil the beam?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes, I special ordered Waterlox tung oil for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 20, 2015)

Shiny-rust-dark-darker.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 20, 2015)

Brink - Is the darker shades from subsequent applications of the same oil or are you doing something to darken it?. I like it a lot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 20, 2015)

Oils, darkening agents, eel spittle, caramelized fruitcake drippings...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 21, 2015)

Brink said:


> Oils, darkening agents, eel spittle, caramelized fruitcake drippings...


And monkey poop!


----------



## Brink (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm not touching that stuff


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2015)

Everyone knows ape poop is much more funky than monkey poop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 21, 2015)

Unless it's a funky monkey!


----------



## Brink (Oct 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Everyone knows ape poop is much more funky than monkey poop.



Yes, true. But your own never seems that bad


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Unless it's a funky monkey!



Made me think of one of 'ol Charlie's flip sides. This was side B on the 45 of Uneasy Rider that I I bought soon as it came out. I liked this even more as I liked Uneasy Rider!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Made me think of one of 'ol Charlie's flip sides. This was side B on the 45 of Uneasy Rider that I I bought soon as it came out. I liked this even more as I liked Uneasy Rider!



I have never heard that one before, super cool song! Uneasy Rider has always been one of my favorites. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 24, 2015)

Pickled steel wool. Or maybe I cleaned the shower trap.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2015)

Gross.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 25, 2015)

This is what the pickled hair ball does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

More like pickled brain.


----------



## Brink (Oct 31, 2015)

V

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2015)

Are we supposed to be guessing what this is?

Because if we are, I think your rocker mechanism on your last swing project already failed and the customer is demanding a traditional hanger and frame for it now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Are we supposed to be guessing what this is?
> 
> Because if we are, I think your rocker mechanism on your last swing project already failed and the customer is demanding a traditional hanger and frame for it now.



Post #2 explained everything.

And it is for the glider rocker guy.


----------



## Brink (Nov 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 4, 2015)

Love it! Great color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 4, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Love it! Great color.



Thanks. We thought she'd get darker with age, but she's the same colors now as a pup.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 4, 2015)

Brink said:


> Thanks. We thought she'd get darker with age, but she's the same colors now as a pup.


Yes but it still has a very warm natural color to it that only age could do. Not quite new, and not quite old.


----------



## Brink (Nov 4, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Yes but it still has a very warm natural color to it that only age could do. Not quite new, and not quite old.



She's only 3 years old

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 4, 2015)

Brink said:


> She's only 3 years old


Not the dog, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 4, 2015)

I was thinking the same as you Brink. My "Like" was for Shop Dog.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 8, 2015)

Hammered and aged steel.
Hand rubbed tung oil finish.
Blacksmith hardware.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 9, 2015)

Brink is this hung in a such a manner that all of your beautiful and hard work on the top strap and hanging hardware can be seen? Also did you make or buy the bolts (screws) that attach the metal from to the wood? 

Neil


----------



## Brink (Nov 10, 2015)

NeilYeag said:


> Brink is this hung in a such a manner that all of your beautiful and hard work on the top strap and hanging hardware can be seen? Also did you make or buy the bolts (screws) that attach the metal from to the wood?
> 
> Neil



These will be hung in a kitchen, all sides will be visible from different levels and stairs.
The lag bolts came from Teton Iron.


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, I checked out Teton Iron, they really have a lot of interesting stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 18, 2015)

Done and delivered.  Three more were ordered, along with some shelves with " interesting steel work".

Five of these lamps will be hung from each beam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 19, 2015)

8 grand just in the lights....?? Wow.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2015)

NeilYeag said:


> 8 grand just in the lights....?? Wow.


Some people have more money than brains. Those lights aren't even that cool looking. Dunno

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 11, 2015)

First two installed! Three to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2015)

Those are damned fine looking Brink.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2015)

Excellent work monkey man. And as much as I hate to admit it, it looks like those will last at least 2 or 5 years before they self destruct.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2015)

I like the beams, still not sold on the lights for the price paid. Looks nice but still pricey. Good work brinkster!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Excellent work monkey man. And as much as I hate to admit it, it looks like those will last at least 2 or 5 years before they self destruct.



You can predict a time of destruction.
Very helpful.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 15, 2015)

If they are paying that much just for the lights I hope they are paying thru the nose for the beams that make them look so much better!
Great work @Brink ! You truly are a master.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 19, 2015)

Well into #3 of 5.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 9, 2016)

#3 of 5 is done!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 24, 2016)

#4...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 30, 2016)

Beam #4 has all the steel cut to size and marked for drilling. That gets done at the tractor shop.


 

My helper

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 30, 2016)

Shop dog is cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 31, 2016)

This mornings workout

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 31, 2016)

Worked over with a scrub plane, and treated to age the wood..

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 20, 2016)

Beam #4 of 5 is winding down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2016)

Those things aren't going to last more than a couple of months before they go ape fugging bananas . . . . .


----------



## Brink (Feb 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Those things aren't going to last more than a couple of months before they go ape fugging bananas . . . . .



I know! That'll be funny.


----------



## Brink (Feb 27, 2016)

Starting #5 of 5. All the others were little practice pieces. This one will be 4"X11" X 14' long.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 24, 2016)

#5 of 5 is coming together.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2016)

Just got caught up on this thread, looking great man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

